# Bacon Jam



## MCDAVE (Apr 8, 2010)

*Slow-Cooker Bacon Jam* 
1 1/2 pounds sliced bacon, cut crosswise into 1-inch pieces 
2 medium yellow onions, diced small 
3 garlic cloves, smashed and peeled 
1/2 cup cider vinegar 
1/2 cup packed dark-brown sugar 
1/4 cup pure maple syrup 
3/4 cup brewed coffee 
*1.* In a large skillet, cook bacon over medium-high, stirring occasionally, until fat is rendered and bacon is lightly browned, about 20 minutes. With a slotted spoon, transfer bacon to paper towels to drain. Pour off all but 1 tablespoon fat from skillet (reserve for another use); add onions and garlic, and cook until onions are translucent, about 6 minutes. Add vinegar, brown sugar, maple syrup, and coffee and bring to a boil, stirring and scraping up browned bits from skillet with a wooden spoon, about 2 minutes. Add bacon and stir to combine. 
*2.* Transfer mixture to a 6-quart slow cooker and cook on high, uncovered, until liquid is syrupy, 3 1/2 to 4 hours. Transfer to a food processor; pulse until coarsely chopped. Let cool, then refrigerate in airtight containers, up to 4 weeks. 


http://www.marthastewart.com/1009782/summer-preserved?xsc=synd_yshine


----------

